# atl1c and AR8152 chip (on Asus 1215N) [Solved]

## Jamesbch

Hi all,

so after a few weeks, I didn't find any solution to our problem of wired network card. You can see http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Asus_1215n the actual state of our research. So the actual problem is that the driver ATL1C is working until you use the SSH for a few seconds.

For example I'm trying to sync my data with rsync through SSH but it freezes and nothing happens then. The card becomes unusable until we reboot. So I would like to know what should I do or where can I post a bug report ? It's part of the kernel so I'm a little bit lost. Can you give me a hand, thank you.

----------

## chithanh

Tried with kernel 2.6.36 already? What does dmesg say when the card freezes? Is there a new BIOS available from the vendor? Also did you try the usual kernel options to deal with interrupt issues and misbehaving PCI devices (pci=nomsi etc.) already?

----------

## Jamesbch

Hello !

I've tested on the new kernel 2.6.36-r1 and it's working ! I have successfully without interruption transfered 512 MiB by SSH. I'll assume it's stable now. Thank you for your help !

Edit: Since the Asus 1215N is limited by a 100 Megabits connection I've a speed of 11.2 MiB/s. All is normal so far.

----------

## qwerty013

Yep, it is working now

They upgraded driver version from 1.0.0.2-NAPI to 1.0.1.0-NAPI

----------

